# No Front Derailleur "Backup Plate" on Trek Domane SL7?



## PoorInRichfield (Nov 30, 2013)

According to the Shimano documentation for the Ultegra Di2 front derailleur, a "backup plate" should be installed on the seat tube to protect it from the derailleur support bolt:










I noticed that on my 2020 Domane, the backup plate was in a bag that came with the bike, but not on the bike. As it turns-out, when I tried to put the plate on the bike, the plate is too thick and not curved correctly to fit the Domane seat tube where the plate needs to be.

Therefore, is it safe to assume the derailleur support bolt _should not be used_ on the 2020 Domane? 

I can see where several attempts were already made to use the bolt as evidenced by dimples on the seat tube in the photo below. It looks like the seat tube is perhaps reinforced in the derailleur area, so perhaps the plate is not necessary?


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

No longer needed, frame is reinforced now.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

cxwrench said:


> No longer needed, frame is reinforced now.



Is Trek the only label doing that--or have others caught on? Just curious.


----------

